# Short scale 6 string?



## sun_of_nothing (Feb 18, 2011)

Any idea if it would be any good? I'm not to sure that a 30" scale would make the low B sound good at all. The only reason I'm considering is because I found a used one that I can actually afford right now, otherwise, i'd just go for a long scale.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of "shortscale 6 string?" Is it a Bass VI-type instrument, or more of a bass?

I've heard some people do low B on 32-33" scales, but it's not my cup of tea. You need very light touch to do that effectively.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

why not a 27" 6 string? those exist, no?

hell i have a 25.5" 7 string and my low B sounds just fine...


----------



## sun_of_nothing (Feb 18, 2011)

its more like the usual 6 string basses, tuned BEADGC with a 30" scale. its not the 6 string bass thats pretty much a regular guitar tuned an octave lower.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> why not a 27" 6 string? those exist, no?
> 
> hell i have a 25.5" 7 string and my low B sounds just fine...



This is the bass guitar forum  It got me too at first

I wouldn't recommend it. Couldn't really imagine a B less than 35", especially considering what I've heard from people who have played 36" on the improvement that makes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

yea... my bad... 35" works best for me for a low B. The 34" on my SR305 "works" but I prefer the 35" on my BTB405QM by far. It definitely sounds a lot clearer, but I can't completely discredit the fact that the bodies are made of different woods and the body of the BTB is a lot larger, me thinks....

In short... I'm not sure 30" or less would do very well for a low B on a bass guitar.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 18, 2011)

The guy from The Roots plays a 30" scale 6-string and I'm pretty sure it's tuned with a low B. He's making more money with it than any of the ss.org scale-length nazis so I'm inclined to believe it will work just fine...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> He's making more money with it than any of the ss.org scale-length nazis


 
Question... Were you born a complete fuckin' tool or did it require training and practice???


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 18, 2011)

Many years of intense practice.

I'm just here to counter the common misconceptions people often perpetuate on this site - I figured Biddle's use of the 30" bass would lend more weight to the idea than just saying 'It can work just fine, I'm on the internet and know what I'm talking about!'


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

My comment had nothing to do with the fact that you said something contrary to what everyone else had to say... It's the manner in which you chose to say it.... 

It just seems you take pride in being an obnoxious ass despite the fact that you actually had something of value to add to the topic for once...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 18, 2011)

FWIW I know I'm an asshole (it used to be much worse unfortunately), but I do seriously believe that most of my posts bring legitimate discussion to issues. Not to make excuses but it is harder to be nice when 90% of the forum disagrees with me on 90% of issues


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 18, 2011)

Low B can be done on shorter scales but I wouldn't recommend it, that hole 'control and light touch' is fine but it can ruin the dynamics. On a 34 a low B is a PITA ass is without the right set of strings...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Low B can be done on shorter scales but I wouldn't recommend it, that hole 'control and light touch' is fine but it can ruin the dynamics. On a 34 a low B is a PITA ass is without the right set of strings...


 pita ass.





Yeah, I personally wouldn't go below 34" if I was going to have a low B. I want a short scale bass, but not to tune that low.


----------



## sun_of_nothing (Feb 18, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> The guy from The Roots plays a 30" scale 6-string and I'm pretty sure it's tuned with a low B. He's making more money with it than any of the ss.org scale-length nazis so I'm inclined to believe it will work just fine...







highlordmugfug said:


> pita ass.



Good o'l engrish funny 



Maybe a bigger string guage? like 145, 125, 105, 85, 65, 45... or somewhere around there.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 18, 2011)

^A set like that from Circle K would probably do the trick.

I know the scale lengths of 35+ are not needed for a low B, but it does tend to work out "better" for most (which is why it's recommended by so many), but I completely understand the other side too. I have put 95, 100 and 110 gauge bass strings on my guitar for tuning to F and F# and it worked great.

Though by going the short scale and big string route, setup on the instrument and the gear it's going into can become a bigger issue than usual and take lots of tweaking.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 18, 2011)

DELETED DOUBLEPOST


----------



## sun_of_nothing (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, maybe I'll give the higher gauges a shot. if that doesnt work, then I'll probably just tune everything up a fourth, with normal gauge strings.

EDIT: $80 for those heavier string guages, so eff that, haha. I'm better off just getting a 35". sorry for wasting your time guys, haha


----------



## ryugkun (Feb 20, 2011)

Rondo music has a couple short scale 6strings, i believe brice makes em


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 22, 2011)

guess I'm one of the few bass players who successfully tune to low B on a 34" bass? 

I don't know the thickness of the string since I still play the factory strings, and I can't find any information about the standard strings anywhere (I play a Peavey C5 Tigerwood). I plan to chance strings some time in the near future though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2011)

ibanez made a 7 string bass with a low B on a 30" scale, and the videos i saw of it being played sounded perfectly fine. it might not be as bright, and it might not have that tightness to it, but i think the looser string (and it probably won't be all unplayably loose either) might give it a more metal-oriented sound as well.

i tune to a bass-octave E on my 30" scale baritone 6 string guitar with a .75 string. sounds like fucking sexual magic. now, keep in mind that's like... thinner than what is usually used on a bass... yet it's nice and tight on that shorter scale.

so i think a .135 would feel and sound good on that scale length, though it would probably lend itself better to playing with a pick than with fingers, unless you like a looser feel when playing with fingers.

go for it! you might have intonation issues if it's not set up for that purpose, and the bridge saddle, the nut, and the tuner, will all have to be chosen/modified with this in mind. far from impossible, and you can probably do it without too much trouble.

if we're talking a custom axe here, then you could get a fanned fret one with the low end at 32" scale, and the high end at 30" scale. it's a non-aggressive fan, and it does the job well, i think.


----------



## XEN (Feb 25, 2011)

ryugkun said:


> Rondo music has a couple short scale 6strings, i believe brice makes em


Brice HXB-406 Nat Bubinga Short Scale at RondoMusic.com

I've been eyeballing that one. Looks like someone snagged the trans black one.


----------

